# Big Chief's Cheesy Inaugural



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

Since it was a beautiful sunny day here in Pittsburgh (ambient temperature of 37˚) I thought it would be a good time to give my Craig's List Big Chief find a spin.

Not bad for $50,  Huh?








I have smoked several varieties of cheese but have grown partial to the smoked Cheddar and Swiss.  These were on sale so I grabbed a few.







Discovered that I had run out of Todd's Apple pellets so I substituted Traeger Apple.  Sorry Todd!
To dry the pellets and avoid any extinguishing issues, I put them into the microwave for one minute, allowed the pellets to cool, and repeated the process two more times.







I lit my A-Maze-N tube and allowed it to flame for about ten minutes while I unwrapped the cheese and arranged them on their racks. 







The cheese and smoke tube are settled in for their two hour smoke.  Look happy, don't they?







I noticed that the Traeger pellets were really generating a great deal of smoke so I decided to prop open the Chief's door to allow for better air circulation and avoid any creosote issues.







Two hours of steady apple smoke and voila, the finished product.  After resting on the counter for a couple hours, I will wipe off any surface oil and put them into the refrigerator overnight.  Tomorrow I will vacuum pack each block individually and allow them to mellow in the refrigerator for several months.   Thanks for your interest.







Smoke on Guys!

John


----------



## weev (Mar 12, 2018)

looking good!


----------



## Geebs (Mar 12, 2018)

Never had an interest in smoking cheese until I read all these posts about doing it with the amazen tube. Im going to have to try this out! Looks great on your end!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 12, 2018)

As far as I know Traeger pellets are blended with a base wood and maybe some fruitwood and some even have oil flavoring. Did a search and found a post confirming my thoughts: 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-info-on-whats-in-traeger-pellets.116254


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Never had an interest in smoking cheese until I read all these posts about doing it with the amazen tube. Im going to have to try this out! Looks great on your end!



It's actually quite easy.  Just be careful that the A-Maze-N tube doesn't generate too much heat inside whatever chamber you are using or you will have melted cheese.

Thank for the kind words.  You too Weev!

John


----------



## Geebs (Mar 12, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> It's actually quite easy.  Just be careful that the A-Maze-N tube doesn't generate too much heat inside whatever chamber you are using or you will have melted cheese.
> 
> Thank for the kind words.  You too Weev!
> 
> John




I wonder how well it would do in the Woodwind, if that is too small of a space? I could always use the WSM, I imagine I couldnt do it in the heat of summer here in Kansas.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I wonder how well it would do in the Woodwind, if that is too small of a space? I could always use the WSM, I imagine I couldnt do it in the heat of summer here in Kansas.



Heat of summer would definitely be a challenge but in the Woodwind just put the smoke tube on the left side of the chamber next to the temp. sensor and the cheese on the right side just below the exhaust.  That should work.

Actually I considered using my Woodwind today but wanted to play with the Big Chief.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2018)

That Cheese looks Great, John!!:)
Nice Color on it!!  Like.
That $50 Find looks Brand New!!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2018)

John nice looking batch of cheese. Two of my favorites Swiss and cheddar. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Geebs (Mar 12, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Heat of summer would definitely be a challenge but in the Woodwind just put the smoke tube on the left side of the chamber next to the temp. sensor and the cheese on the right side just below the exhaust.  That should work.
> 
> Actually I considered using my Woodwind today but wanted to play with the Big Chief.




Is that where you normally place it during cooks? After reading reviews I have been placing it by the exhaust and I am wondering if thats just carrying the smoke right out.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Is that where you normally place it during cooks? After reading reviews I have been placing it by the exhaust and I am wondering if thats just carrying the smoke right out.



I usually place mine on the left side of the chamber toward the back.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 12, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> I usually place mine on the left side of the chamber toward the back.


I will have to try that next time. Thanks for the info John!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 12, 2018)

Beautiful!
Love Sharp and especially Extra Sharp Cheddar's, and love Swiss too!
How come there is a block missing? Did you get hungry? :confused:

Ever try Extra Sharp New York Cheddar?
I think it came in a black wrapper. You'd love it!

(Made you look, made you look, made you go back to the picture ya took) :rolleyes:


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Beautiful!
> Love Sharp and especially Extra Sharp Cheddar's, and love Swiss too!
> How come there is a block missing? Did you get hungry? :confused:
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That Cheese looks Great, John!!:)
> Nice Color on it!!  Like.
> That $50 Find looks Brand New!!!
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear!

The person from whom I bought it hardly used it.  It was a lucky find.

John


----------



## jp61 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice find and cheese smoke!
They look great!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I will have to try that next time. Thanks for the info John!



No problem Pal!  That's why we are here. . . . To learn from one another.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> As far as I know Traeger pellets are blended with a base wood and maybe some fruitwood and some even have oil flavoring. Did a search and found a post confirming my thoughts:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-info-on-whats-in-traeger-pellets.116254



Interesting!

I am not that much of a purest to worry about 100% composition.  I'm sure the manufactures of the pellets we use have done their research and are putting a decent product on the market.   I personally have no complaints.

John


----------



## idahopz (Mar 12, 2018)

Lookin' good!

$50 is a heck of a deal - I spent about that for my Big Chief about 30 years ago!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> $50 is a heck of a deal - I spent about that for my Big Chief about 30 years ago!



Neat little smoker.  I was lucky to find it.

John


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 12, 2018)

Great color you got on your cheese.  Swiss is my second favorite, after Cream cheese.

I use Traeger pellets almost exculsively.  No complaint's, or worries, so far.  I've smoked a lot of cheese, butter, nuts, pasta and bacon with them.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Great color you got on your cheese.  Swiss is my second favorite, after Cream cheese.
> 
> I use Traeger pellets almost exculsively.  No complaint's, or worries, so far.  I've smoked a lot of cheese, butter, nuts, pasta and bacon with them.



Thanks for the compliment. . . . I learned a while back that there is such a thing as too much smoke.  Two hours is plenty enough for my tastes.

Regarding pellets and their composition.  I think we have a tendency to overthink things.  I have been happy with just about all the pellets I have tried.

John


----------



## cmayna (Mar 12, 2018)

When using a AMNTS, which was originally designed to work with a propane smoker, if you want to reduce the amount of smoke, fill the AMNTS half way full.  Lay it horizontally and shake it vigorousily left to right.  You will end up with a tube half way filled.  Give it a try.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2018)

I cut a lot of my big cheese blocks into cracker size blocks...  then it slices and plops right on the crackers...  I also wrap any cheese going into the vac-bags in plastic wrap first...  keeps the bags clean for re-vacing and saving the left over for later..


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 13, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I cut a lot of my big cheese blocks into cracker size blocks...  then it slices and plops right on the crackers...  I also wrap any cheese going into the vac-bags in plastic wrap first...  keeps the bags clean for re-vacing and saving the left over for later..



:confused: I wish you would have divulged that little nugget a while back.

I did discover on my own wrapping my strip jerky in a piece of paper towel to avoid having sharp points poking holes in the vacuum bag. And I've taken morsels in small baggies and vacuum packaged them bag and all.
But I was yet to rise to the upper intelligence level of wrapping cheeses to save the bags for additional uses. :oops:
Hopefully I'll remember next time. ;)


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2018)

John that has great color fore only 2 hours. LIKE
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2018)

That's some good looking cheese!
Really nice color!
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2018)

tropics said:


> John that has great color fore only 2 hours. LIKE
> Richie



Thanks Richie,

I figured with the amount of smoke that was being generated that 2 hours would be enough and I guessed right.

Thank for the Like/

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2018)

cmayna said:


> When using a AMNTS, which was originally designed to work with a propane smoker, if you want to reduce the amount of smoke, fill the AMNTS half way full.  Lay it horizontally and shake it vigorousily left to right.  You will end up with a tube half way filled.  Give it a try.




I used to try that, and it never worked for me.
Maybe my Pellets are drier than most.
My AMNPS works perfectly all the time, so I put the Tubes away.

Bear


----------



## sauced (Mar 19, 2018)

Great color!! That Chief was a nice find!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 20, 2018)

Cheese looks great nice color!

I did a big batch a couple weeks ago 3 hours with apple pellets and couldn't wait anymore so I busted open a block of cheddar yesterday. Still a strong smoke flavor but it was great! Put a slice on my smoked chucky sandwich last night.


----------

